# Ridgid TS3650 with Incra 32" LS-TS-can you attach a router table without removing a wing ?



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi guys

I have a Ridgid TS3650 and I want to buy a 32" LS-TS Incra combo (table saw+router fence and accessories)

It seems that for my table saw I have two options

*INCRA TS-LS JOINERY SYSTEM - 32"* $689
http://www.incrementaltools.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=LS32-TS-WF

*TS-LS Combo 2* $885
http://www.incrementaltools.com/TS_LS_Combo_2_p/tscombo-2.htm
This one is right side AND the router table is larger

What I don't understand is if the first option (Joinery system) is in fact TS-LS Combo 2 without the routing table and mounting plate.

Does anybody know what is the size of the router table that fits in the space between the rails at the right side of the below picture? I am trying not to remove the wing on the side where I am installing the router table










I know the size of the rails (72") and I know that the table of my saw is 44" long
The router table is 28"x21". for the left side model and 28×32 for the right side model


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I think one solution is to order a custom combo (92" rails) and keep the fence for 32" system
That might leave me with rails hanging on both sides, depending on how I install them


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Take the wing off or the router plate will be under the fence. With the right wing off the router table ends at the bridge of the fence. It all fits like a glove. Putting the wing on won't give you 1" more space as the bridge doesn't move either way.

M


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Do you know how the router plate is attached to the rails? I am trying to find instructions in the manual but there is nothing of this sort

I could reuse a mastercraft maximum bench top router table (remove the legs and install it on these rails)
That is narrower than the Incra one


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

How about this idea, see option two in the picture (the bottom one) which means you install the saw offset toward the right side of the saw to create more room for the router table


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Great idea. Only now the fence won't reach the blade …


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

The traversal bar that supports the fence can be moved, it is up to you where you put the stops 
it was designed so exactly for such situations


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

And by moving the bridge you close the gap you just opened …


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

The bridge is designed to be mobile
There is a video showing exactly that, the stops are optional to avoid re calibration and to allow repetability
So you have to positions for the bridge
1. closer to the blade to use the table saw
2. farther from the blade to use the router


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes the bridge moves, but the space doesn't get any bigger. Moving the router insert closer to the bridge (or the bridge closer to the router) just moves the same sized space around. At best you'll get it to where you have to move the bridge everytime you change from saw to router and back. This is a lot of aggravation for no workspace improvement. You're trying to make a rope longer by cutting some off of one end and tying it to the other end.

I have the incra rh insert and it attaches to the rails and fills the void while keeping the router insert far enough left to give you workspace and no gap. If you really want more space order the longer rails and T-bar and then the bigger insert.

This has all been preengineered to work.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

We got from the "the fence won't reach the blade" to "the space doesn't get any bigger"  
It is of course a trade off


----------



## Chipper70 (Aug 27, 2020)

Did you purchase the Incra system?


----------

